# very unusual question, any jewelers here ?



## waddup (Nov 26, 2009)

I was wondering if I can get a gemstone to fit the front of a flashlight,

sure it will mess with the beam,

but its for 'my girl' 

(she likes flashlights and i know she would be really amazed if it had some kind of precious stone as the lens)

and i figure it will still transmit 75% of the lumens?

thoughts advice? its for an xmas gift

martac AAA stainless host.

not a $900 diamond, 

im thinking a $40 something clear? (that looks like a $900 diamond)


----------



## Th232 (Nov 26, 2009)

Sapphire lens?

Unfortunately that's the only thing I can think of at the moment.


----------



## quokked (Nov 26, 2009)

If you need something shiny, decent looking and of a good size you'd do a lot worse than finding a large swarovksi crystal,
(not quite your price quoted but anyway) 

maybe finding one that's the right size, then mounting it instead of the lens....
It might mess up the raw lumens OTF a little bit but it will shine pretty well when the light bounces through it...

Now that I think of it it'd be an awesome effect. 
Post photos of how you go!!

I'd advise the nearest Pawn Store to find some of these crystals on the cheap, like find a necklace with the crystal in the middle and pop it out... or you can also order from their website too.
http://www.swarovski.com/index


My recommendation for interesting question of the week lovecpf


----------



## ^Gurthang (Nov 26, 2009)

Here's my suggestion, just find one that fits your light...

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_tr..._nkw=crystal+sphere&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## eric_wolf (Nov 26, 2009)

Instead of mounting on the lens, you might want to mount a nice stone on the case of the flashlight. Possibly a single stone on the side of the tip. You could also possibly mount multiple stones around the exterior of the case the way some watches have diamonds all around the bezel. I guess it would also depend on the material of the light (i.e. stainless steel, vs aluminum, vs titanium...)


----------



## DM51 (Nov 26, 2009)

Unusual question indeed, but there may well be a Custom builder who could advise you. I'll move it to CPF Custom Builders and Modders for you. 

Perhaps the "bling" would be better fitted round the bezel or body, as eric_wolf suggests. 

PhotonFanatic is a Custom builder who may be able to help...


----------



## eric_wolf (Nov 26, 2009)

How about you try something like this.....Simple and elegant...Plus the ruby sets off nicely against the stainless steel.


----------



## waddup (Nov 26, 2009)

eric_wolf said:


> How about you try something like this.....Simple and elegant...Plus the ruby sets off nicely against the stainless steel.



nice, where is that photo from? did you instal the ruby?

what kinda glue?

id still like to try something on the front, replacing the lens.

might produce a wikkid prism effect?


----------



## eric_wolf (Nov 26, 2009)

waddup said:


> nice, where is that photo from? did you instal the ruby?
> 
> what kinda glue?
> 
> ...




The photo is "photoshopped". I pulled the photo of the light and the ruby off the web and and did some manipulations in photoshop. I thought it might give you some ideas.


----------



## waddup (Nov 26, 2009)

eric_wolf said:


> The photo is "photoshopped". I pulled the photo of the light and the ruby off the web and and did some manipulations in photoshop. I thought it might give you some ideas.



ah! i see.


----------



## Launch Mini (Nov 26, 2009)

I am into watches too.
What some people have had done, is create a new bezel for the watch with stones there.
Could you have this done to circle the lens, then have it attached to the light?


----------



## waddup (Nov 26, 2009)

im thinking the defracted light pattern might be fun with a stone at the front.

its only a keychain light, so only needs to light a pathway or a key entry.

i dont expect it to throw 300 feet flawlessly after the rock is in place.


----------



## carrot (Nov 26, 2009)

Talk to PhotonFanatic (Fred)

He is experienced with making jewelry-like lights. However, it won't be Maratac-cheap.


----------

